# Bull Draw Camp, Ruby Horsetheif



## Coznells (May 31, 2016)

Hey all! First time camping at Bull Draw. Chose it because we are launching later in the day and Rattlesnake was full. Any beta on this? We will have two rafts and 4 duckies, 8 people. Can we make camp on the beach? Is Beaver 1 or 2 preferable? Just any info at all is useful. Partly chose it to be able to go for a short hike. Thanks!


----------



## kwagunt2001 (Jun 9, 2008)

Bull Draw camp is on a bench maybe 10 feet above river at this flow. A little climb up to a large camping spot. No beach to camp on. Short walk like 5 minutes up to a small alcove. I like to stop and hike up to it. a fine camp but definitely not a "beach" camp. Cool though. Have not camped at Beaver 1 or 2


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

That's a good description. It's directly across from one of the more popular mountain bike trails too, so you will likely see lots of riders. I personally like the site. The alcove is nice and quiet and has soft sand. If the water isn't stagnant it can make a nice swimming hole.


----------



## kwagunt2001 (Jun 9, 2008)

*Bull Draw*

Bull Draw camp


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

Directly across and a few hundred yards above is Beaver Tail 1 & 2. They are not beach front and are set back from the river in the trees a bit and are big and flat. I was at BT 2 on Thursday night and it was still a little buggy there and don't think that would be an issue as much at BD. There has also been bear sighting recently at the BT camps although we did not have any issues.


----------



## almortal (Jun 22, 2014)

Bull draw is my favorite of the early mile sites. Like kwagunt said it is not a beach camp but as you can see in that picture it is really conducive to multiple tents with a really nice kitchen area and in my experience tends to be a little less buggy than its neighbors. If you are a climber it is a great spot.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

This photo is of the soft sand in the back of the alcove. It was taken last April and the water was nice and fresh.


----------



## Coznells (May 31, 2016)

Thanks, everyone! Very helpful. I’m actually starting to think about cottonwood instead because we will be launching early enough. Considering 1 or 5. I appreciate you guys helping me!


----------

